# Teach me something Ford guys



## droptine (Jul 6, 2007)

I have an 04 F250 FX4 Crew Cab and would like to know what works well on the corners and is fairly easy to install. Give me what you know to be goods and bads on all the options. Thanx.


----------



## droptine (Jul 6, 2007)

droptine;396129 said:


> I have an 04 F250 FX4 Crew Cab and would like to know what works well on the corners and is fairly easy to install. Give me what you know to be goods and bads on all the options. Thanx.


this is refering to lights on the corners. any replies would be appreciated.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

A hideaway strobe kit I think is what your talking about. a 60 watt is bright but useless during the day. The 90 watt is what id opt for.


----------



## droptine (Jul 6, 2007)

ultimate plow;397150 said:


> A hideaway strobe kit I think is what your talking about. a 60 watt is bright but useless during the day. The 90 watt is what id opt for.


Thanks for the helpful info. What about mounting in taillights and running the wires? I fear that my crew cab is too long for the 15 feet the kits come with. Is this standard automotive wire that I can buy locally and splice or make longer leads?


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Buy a 250ft roll of the Carol SJ cable, 16-3 and use that. You'll have plenty and you can cut each run to the needed length.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Im sure if you ask jim from VLSUSA.com He can substitute 2 standard cables for 2 25 feet cables for a little fee


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Just a couple of things to think about. 
1st what colors are legal in your state for strobes? 
I know in IL you can only run amber to the rear and amber or clear to the front. I have seen a lot of guys who installed the rear and either have them in the reverse light with clear bulbs or in the brake light area with clear that show red. I know of 2 guys who have been ticketed for these issues. Also if you end up in the reverse light remove the factory bulb. If the truck is in reverse you will hardly see the strobe over the backup light.
On my 99 i decided to use amber in all 4 corners. I modified the fronts to get the bulb as far to the side as possible to give me side coverage. I run a pair of strobes in the grill for front/head on coverage. In the rear i run the amber in the backup area and i use auxilary reverse lights.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I use clear hideaways because it the brightest for a hide away strobe. I have clear in my reverse lights and front turn signals on my 2500 ram. I see lots of guys use them around here. I also have my amber primary warning on top.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Never remove any factory bulbs, including reverse lights. This makes your vehicle in violation of Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards (FVMSS). This leaves you wide open to a lawsuit should something happen.


----------



## 04f250xlt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Pic's hideaway strobes Rear Superduty*

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=28476


----------

